# '$5 HD Bin'



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to look through the $5 bin at Walmart, sometimes a gem is in there but most of the time it's either movies I already have, or movies nobody wants.

Never again though! Right now I am going ape over a '$5 HD DVD bin'! I just picked up Superman the Movie, DragonHeart, Shooter, The Italian Job, and Beowulf (2 disc HD DVD set) all for $5 each. And there are tons more... some even cheaper, like the 2 Disc Transformers in HD for $3.50! Where? Check the Shack store!

Of course this will only benefit those that have an HD DVD player, but... you can pick up an A2 for next to nothing now, and it does a very respectable job at upconverting.

I personally have always felt HD DVD was the better format and all I can say about some of these new flicks I picked up is WOW! DragonHeart looks better than just about every Bluray I own and have seen. 

Anyway... for those that have an HD DVD player, now's the time to bulk up on HD DVDs. The format may be dead, but it's still HD, and a lot of titles newer than many may realize... and for a steal now. For instance, I just saw Shooter and the Italian Job for sale at Wally World for $15 each, which is a very good price for a Bluray disc- but I got both in HD for $10! 

I have a bunch more queued up to buy!

If you don't have either a Bluray player or an HD DVD player- even though HD DVD is dead, for the price of a low end BD player a person can get into the world of HD AND get a couple dozen HD flicks! Of course these won't be the most recent releases, but like I have been saying, there are still tons of great titles out there.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I thought this was a pretty amazing topic!

How about we add this... Warner is doing a 'Red to Blue' offer. You can replace your HD DVD flicks with the BD version for as little as $5. And get this... you keep your HD DVD! All you have to do is place your order and send them the original cover art (mainly for the UPC) and they will send you a Bluray disc of the same movie!

Many titles are $5, but some boxed sets will be obviously more, but still around $15 in price. You can order up to 25 Blurays and the shipping is a flat rate fee of $6.95 whether you order 1 or 25. 

Considering a lot of Blurays still haven't come down much in price, it still could actually be cheaper to order through the Shack's site, then take advantage of the Warner offer to get a BD version. Of course it depends on the title. Check it out though... you could be able to get a BD for cheaper than in the store with this deal... especially if you already own it on HD DVD and are looking to swap formats.


----------

